# off angles



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just wondering if any of you no coat or strait flex guys still chalk line your off angles and straighten before taping. I'm referring to horizontal angles only. Since I use magic corner in all my off angles chalk line and straightening are a part of every job for me. At the very minimum prefill and atleast tweak a couple spots every angle.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> I was just wondering if any of you no coat or strait flex guys still chalk line your off angles and straighten before taping. I'm referring to horizontal angles only Since I use magic corner in all my off angles chalk line and straightening are a part of every job for me. At the very minimum prefill and atleast tweak a couple spots every angle.


I have been known to pre straighten the angle like that, it pays to get them right coz most people will blame the finisher and not the builder for that sort of thing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Had to pre fill/level off 60' of off angles yesterday, To apply no-coat 450 today. trusses 24 on center . G/cs think that stuff in the blue box can fix anything. It can with a little help.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I will try to pre-fill 1st like moore said, then check buy eye when installing, no matter where I'm installing, walls ,ceilings etc or what ever length, I always stand back to see if they look straight,,,,,but !!!!!! if you see something that will give you trouble, something that's snaking back and forth I will.

I keep the line at a distance from what ever fastener I'm using. So I will gauge the width of the fastener and what ever size knife I'm using. That way, you can hold the knife to the chalk line, and have the edge of the fastener touch the edge of the knife. That way your line never gets buried in mud and remains visible.

We use midflex the majority of the time, just depends whats on the job when we get there. The odd time we get no-coat so......


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

havnt had to do an angle that needed chalked for a whilethumbup:hangers)when youre after perfection though it definetly is worth the time.Soffits and bead are easier to make guide with jetline then take down when installed. No messy chalk:whistling2:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I work on a lot of pre 50's renos where the attics are redone, or plaster is removed, so in those cases the stringlines and levels come out. Sometimes all you can do is stand back and eyeball it. I've built stuff out 2" before to get it straight. For new construction it's still worth snapping a line to double check if the bead is going somewhere with high visibility.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Nope! If the carpenters, hangers, supervisors, and builder couldn't be bothered doing jacksh!t to straighten the job, then how is it suddenly my fault if an angle is snakey?

That being said, yes, I have prefilled and installed the NC with a straight edge with crazy amounts of hotmud between the bead and hollows. And I'll point out problem areas so the builder has a chance to correct it before I 'have to.'

A hollow I can fill until it's straight but straightening an outside curving banana is beyond the scope of the trade. We can only add material, we can't remove it. If they're going to insist on a nice straight job then they ought to build a nice straight job. That means quality control throughout the build, not orphaning the place until bringing out a magnifying glass two days before handover.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Angles*

:thumbsup:


Jason said:


> Nope! If the carpenters, hangers, supervisors, and builder couldn't be bothered doing jacksh!t to straighten the job, then how is it suddenly my fault if an angle is snakey?
> 
> That being said, yes, I have prefilled and installed the NC with a straight edge with crazy amounts of hotmud between the bead and hollows. And I'll point out problem areas so the builder has a chance to correct it before I 'have to.'
> 
> A hollow I can fill until it's straight but straightening an outside curving banana is beyond the scope of the trade. We can only add material, we can't remove it. If they're going to insist on a nice straight job then they ought to build a nice straight job. That means quality control throughout the build, not orphaning the place until bringing out a magnifying glass two days before handover.


 Do u guys never round the angles? I round mine all the time as framers r sh*t!!!:furious: Leave a perfect comb everytime:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> :thumbsup:
> Do u guys never round the angles? I round mine all the time as framers r sh*t!!!:furious: Leave a perfect comb everytime:thumbsup:


Because making them round does not straiten them, you will still have a round crooked angle:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

rounding them does clean it up pretty good,we do it all the time.Use hotmud and you wont get any cracks(for a year or two)


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

chris said:


> rounding them does clean it up pretty good,we do it all the time.Use hotmud and you wont get any cracks(for a year or two)


That's why you use Ultra-Fill!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Because making them round does not straiten them, you will still have a round crooked angle:yes:


Ootay spanky .. gotta call you on that one. I've had screwed up vaults 12-15 length [ anything over that ,, not worth it] I have some paper thin 6'' and 8'' knifes that work great for rounding off ..I like the look. If the window has an arch ,, the curved angle accents the window. 



I round off the off angle with hot mud [fill 6''] Tape with a/p wipe down with 6''. Block with 6'' and skim with 8'' stripe out ripples with 12''... no-coat cannot fix everything.


The hot mud prefill before taping keeps the the the angle from spiderweb cracking.. Done this many ,,many times . no Issues ,,, but, no-coat will pop loose due to jacklegg framing..:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Ootay spanky .. gotta call you on that one. I've had screwed up vaults 12-15 length [ anything over that ,, not worth it] I have some paper thin 6'' and 8'' knifes that work great for rounding off ..I like the look. If the window has an arch ,, the curved angle accents the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call me out on what

it's not about what I or you like, It's about what the ho or GC wants, If they want straight I give them straight, if they want round ( which is rarely asked for) then use this http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Trowels/CornerPro-Drywall-Bat-Knife we call it a beaver tail :yes:

Sometimes we have put on more than one layer of mid flex to correct things. It's not hard to get a straight line when looking down a run of mid flex/no-coat, it's when you look dead on at it (not down it) that things can get tricky if there's truss lift. 

So I'm just saying round for design or style is fine, But to make something round to disguise something crooked is well.........being cheap or unprofessional.

Besides .......When The GC wants a miracle performed, I remind him my name is not Jesus, but if extra money were to land in my little collection plate, then I too can make miracles happen


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


2buckcanuck said:


> Call me out on what
> 
> it's not about what I or you like, It's about what the ho or GC wants, If they want straight I give them straight, if they want round ( which is rarely asked for) then use this http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Trowels/CornerPro-Drywall-Bat-Knife we call it a beaver tail :yes:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> :thumbsup:
> Do u guys never round the angles? I round mine all the time as framers r sh*t!!!:furious: Leave a perfect comb everytime:thumbsup:


Got a batwing in the disused tools bucket in the garage but never brought it out.

Remind the builder he's paying those framers good money to put the place together right. It's not up to you to make good on their screw ups, for free, while they laugh all the way to the bank.

If I had a nickle for every 'carpenter' I've met who couldn't cut their birdsmouths to a uniform depth.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Leave It for the next guy.:furious:.


----------

